# الاستثمار في سلطنة عُمان



## haithem alraqadi (22 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...*
للجادين فقط .. 
من لديه الرغبة بالاستثمار في موطني الغالي سلطنة عمان كفتح شركة تجارية او*شركة صناعية او فتح مكتب تصدير واستيراد او الاستثمار العقاري او تجارة عامة ...ألخ*
ويحتاج شريك او مساعد سيجدني بالخدمة دائما ..*
ﻻ تتردد بالأتصال اظمن لكم الحقوق قبل بدأ مشروعك ..*
للاستفسار اكثر ..*

96895402244
0096895402244
[email protected]


تحياتي لكم


----------

